# Diferencia entre temperatura indicada y temperatura nominal



## transistor007 (Feb 9, 2009)

hola que tal!

alguien sabe diferencia entre temperatura indicada y temperatura nominal?


----------



## mabauti (Feb 9, 2009)

temperatura indicada (de un proceso) : es la que , mediante un dispositivo, se visualiza su valor
temperatura nominal (de un aparato) : es la que esta dentro de ciertos limites esperados


----------



## transistor007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gracias por responder, se refiere que si yo tengo un termopar que mide la temperatura interna de un horno por medio de un controlador de horno, la temperatura indicada es la que me muestra el display del controlador (aparato) y la temperatura nominal es la que ese mismo controlador envía a una pc mediante un protocolo x, por ejemplo rs485? No seria la misma?, pues el mismo equipo la adquiere? muchas gracias.


----------

